
China dominates generation 3+ nuclear reactors - mariushn
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/08/china-dominates-generation-3-nuclear-reactors.html
======
mariushn
Here's hoping that USA will start investing more in nuclear, not because it's
cleaner than coal, but at least for fears of having China take the lead.

Best of luck & thanks to startups already working on nuclear!

